# Help with no flyrod



## mtnschott (Mar 28, 2013)

So the 7 weight, 9.5ft G Loomis that I used for the last 20 years broke on the stream for no apparent reason. But 20 years is a long time to get out of the fly rod my wife got me as my wedding present from her on our wedding day. So I'd like to buy another similar.

Normally, I would go to a store and speak with someone who knows more than I do about steelhead rods as I haven't bought one in over 2 decades. But obviously, the stores are closed.

I know that I want a one-handed 10', 7 weight with medium or medium/fast action. I've been able to figure that out from various websites. But the websites seem very difficult to manage. Even when you go to a specific manufacturer, they make it difficult to hone in on the rod(s) that they have that meet these specs.

Can anyone either recommend a specific rod that might work for me? Better yet, does anyone know of a website that will tell me which brands have rods that match what I'm looking for and maybe even compare them side by side?


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

FISH USA


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I love Clearwater rods. 
https://www.orvis.com/store/product...758&group_id=759&cat_id=14816&subcat_id=44180


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Price range? Casting ability? Do you swing, nymph or other? Strike indicator use? My rod of choice for steelhead was a 9ft 6wt diamondback vsr. I used to high stick wooly buggers for them. St Croix makes a fine rod. A rod 20 years old would probably still be im6 graphite. The best overall material for a fly rod ever I think. Still, the move has been to super duper high modulus graphite that often feel broomstickish. But they throw a large popper a country mile.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I love my St croix and have used the warranty several times with excellent customer service.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a 7wt Orvis Clearwater 9ft6. Paired with an orvis battenkill large arbor. Got it in 2009. Cant complain at all about it. Casts well, mends well, fights very well. Has a cork butt bottum section for 2 handed fighting. A good friend of mine is a guide in British Columbia, he swears by anything G Loomis.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabelas is open. Don't know what they have in fly rods.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

mtnschott said:


> So the 7 weight, 9.5ft G Loomis that I used for the last 20 years broke on the stream for no apparent reason. But 20 years is a long time to get out of the fly rod my wife got me as my wedding present from her on our wedding day. So I'd like to buy another similar.
> 
> Normally, I would go to a store and speak with someone who knows more than I do about steelhead rods as I haven't bought one in over 2 decades. But obviously, the stores are closed.
> 
> ...


What model was the G Loomis and do you want another like it? What’s your max spend? Do you want a fast action, medium fast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I like glass so much better and never go back to carbon.


----------



## mtnschott (Mar 28, 2013)

Patricio/Gotribe;

Thanks for asking.

I am not a great caster. My goto flies are wolly buggers and egg patterns. I use nymphs but somewhat rarely. I normally use an indicator. I plan to use the rod for another 20 years so I am not against spending $500 to $1000. 

The one that broke which I loved, was G Loomis, pro Select, IM-7, Graphite. I love the way it felt but I cannot tell you exactly why. I know that it is sensitive but still stiff when I have a fish on.

I have a Pflueger Summit, IM-6 is also graphite but feels very different. It lacks sensitivity and is not stiff enough IMO for steelhead. But that might also be b/c it's a 6 weight instead of a 7. It casts differently too but I can't explain why. I really miss my Loomis.

Given my ability, my thought was to go with medium fast. I do not fish the largest rivers but I plan to get a larger rod for those rivers when I have more time to fish. 

Thanks for all of the help everyone. Very much appreciated. Not being able to go to the store is a real pain.

mtnschott


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have ECHO Ion XL $190 and love it for steelhead. Though I broke the tip a couple weeks back. I will get it fixed. The forgiveness on the rod, and consistent flex make it awesome for steelhead. I've had it for 5 years. Also try the Boost Salt $240 if you want a bit faster rod. 

I ordered it through Craig at Erie Outfitters.
Rickerd


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

I would look at Temple Fork Outfitters rods (Lefty Kreh). They have a very generous lifetime warranty. I use the Pro II and I love it. It's a 4 piece 10' rod that is considered medium-fast action. They retail for $169.00 on their website. That's a great price for a really nice rod for our local waters. I purchased mine at Chagrin River Outfitters. They are currently not open for business due to Covid-19. However, they are taking orders via the phone and will deliver to your doorstep, depending on distance!!! Just my shameless plug for an outstanding local business that supports our fly fishing community. Keep it local if you can...especially now!! Good luck!


----------



## iquitos (Oct 26, 2012)

mtnschott said:


> So the 7 weight, 9.5ft G Loomis that I used for the last 20 years broke on the stream for no apparent reason. But 20 years is a long time to get out of the fly rod my wife got me as my wedding present from her on our wedding day. So I'd like to buy another similar.
> 
> Normally, I would go to a store and speak with someone who knows more than I do about steelhead rods as I haven't bought one in over 2 decades. But obviously, the stores are closed.
> 
> ...


I have had a G loomis rod for over 13 years and i recently broke it. I had a brand new one sent to me for $100.00 through their expediter program. They charged my account and sent me a new rod (the same one that originally cost around $400.00) then when you get the new rod you send them your broken one back in the same tube. They pay for the shipping back with a return lable and you are all done. I broke my rod on a Friday and the new one was at my door on Monday the next week. This is part of their limited life time guarantee. They were bought out by Shimano North America holding Co. Phone number is 949-951-5003. Just another idea for you. I hope you get what works best for you.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Since you like G Loomis rods and have a good budget I would look at the NRX+ especially in 10 foot. Telluride reviewed every model at the link below. If you look at less expensive rods like the TFO line, I would recommend the Mangrove. My son fishes an 9 ft 8 wt for steelhead and loves it. This is a rod build for salt and much less brittle than some of the other TFO lines. Unconditional Warranty is the best as well - guide I know uses these for his clients. I fish a Winston 8 wt, love Winstons. The Biiix line is a keeper according to the reviews I’ve seen. Since you’re buying new you can always return the rod if you don’t like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Sorry, here’s the link to the Telluride reviews of each model.

https://tellurideangler.com/casting-pond/articles/g-loomis-nrx-fly-rods-model-by-model-review/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnschott (Mar 28, 2013)

So much info. everyone. That's a huge help! I will try calling Loomis and getting a relatively cheap exchange first. Then I'll call Chagrin River Outfitters. I had no idea that they were still open. I'd gladly buy local (especially now) if I can. If that doesn't work, I have several rods to hone in on. Thanks again. I'll try to pay forward in some way.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You know, if G loomis return is that good, I would go that route. I have a Loomis 5 wt 9 foot 2 piece that is one of the last Rajeff models. I wouldn't trade it for any other rod. 

But when Tim left G Loomis, that's when I looked at Echo, on Craig's advice, and it has been a perfect steelhead rod for me.
Rickerd


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I have an Orvis Helios 3F in 7wt. It has s moderately fast action, which is good for tippet protection. Casts with pinpoint precision if you do your part. Very light but with good backbone I just absolutely love this rod. Not cheap by any stretch of the imagination but certainly one to consider in your search.


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott makes a great fly rod I have a 10 ft 6 wt that I have been fishing for years. It’s has enough backbone to cast streamers and 2 fly indicator rigs but has a soft enough tip to land large fish on small flies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

rickerd said:


> I have ECHO Ion XL $190 and love it for steelhead. Though I broke the tip a couple weeks back. I will get it fixed. The forgiveness on the rod, and consistent flex make it awesome for steelhead. I've had it for 5 years. Also try the Boost Salt $240 if you want a bit faster rod.
> 
> I ordered it through Craig at Erie Outfitters.
> Rickerd


Craig is a fly fishing expert with very serious street cred. Give him a call. Great customer service.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

zimmerj said:


> I love Clearwater rods.
> https://www.orvis.com/store/product...758&group_id=759&cat_id=14816&subcat_id=44180


I agree on the Clearwater rods. I own a 10’ 7wt that I use for salmon fishing in the fall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

